# Aide pour lecture Divx



## argone (18 Juin 2011)

bonjour, 

j'ai acheté les applications AVPlayerHD et CineXPlayer pour lire des fichiers video sans avoir besoin de les convertir au préalable en mp4.

Je n'arrive pas à intégrer mes films, pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment faire, j'ai cherché dans google mais je n'y arrive toujours pas ...

voici à quoi ressemble mon ipad dans itunes lorsque je suis placé sur une de ses application. l'écran de droite ne correspond pas à ce que j'ai pu voir sur une explication parue sur un site.






merci d'avance


----------



## inkclub (18 Juin 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai trouvé ça

http://www.frenchiphone.com/2010/08/10/cinexplayer-lecture-des-avi-sur-ipad-gratuit/


Une fois lapplication installée, il suffit de se rendre dans iTunes,  de sélectionner son iPad, de cliquer sur longlet « Apps », puis de  défiler vers le bas afin de retrouver les applications permettant un  partage direct, là il suffira de cliquer sur « Ajouter » et de  sélectionner le fichier vidéo à transférer !
 En espérant quApple ne décide pas de supprimer cette application du Store afin quelle saméliore avec le temps.




@+


----------



## argone (18 Juin 2011)

C'est ce que je fais, mais le problème c'est que je ne vois nulle part le bouton "ajouter" !!


----------



## lineakd (18 Juin 2011)

@argone, comme a écrit @inkclub, voici en vidéo.

Pour cinexplayer:

[YOUTUBE]xAI2V5q-4Bs[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour avplayerhd, à partir de 2 mn 04 s de la vidéo pour itunes.

[YOUTUBE]v3-beVOb9S0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## argone (18 Juin 2011)

merci beaucoup, en fait je n'étais pas descendue assez bas dans l'écran !
  ça marche au poil ...


----------

